

Solar Roadways project blows past $1M crowdfunding goal - dalek2point3
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9248662/Solar_Roadways_project_blows_past_1M_crowdfunding_goal

======
jesusmichael
Soooo with a $1M they are going pave a driveway? a 1/2 mile stretch of Arizona
desert?

~~~
dalke
Not even. They will "hire an initial team of engineers to help us make a few
needed tweaks in our product and streamline our process so that we _could_ go
from prototype to production." My emphasis on 'could'.

~~~
jesusmichael
Its an idea that's been around for a long time... back in the 90's some
scientist from Stanford was trying to come up to paint that converted sunlight
to electricity... If they just started with every roof built from this point
forward... they might have something...

